# GE D398 Motor



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

Anyone know where to find the specifications for this motor?


----------



## WarpedOne (Jun 26, 2009)

Goolge returns:

http://www.golfcarcatalog.com/catalog/index.cfm?fuseaction=product&theParentId=965&id=4298
http://koffler.thomasnet.com/item/d...-vehicle-oem-replacement-motors/d398?&seo=110


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks I have found those, but I am looking for power curves and electrical specifications.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Sunking said:


> Thanks I have found those, but I am looking for power curves and electrical specifications.


Those will be tough, if not impossible to come by, especially for GE motors. The nameplate data is all you're likely to get.

major


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks Major that is what I am running into. If you remember this is what I asked about PWM controllers trying to determine the current needed. Most sites that sell them sayy 400 amp minimum up to 600 amps. Trying to zero in on what is best without burning the darn thing up.

Wonder if there is a way to cross refference to another manufacture that does publish specs?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Sunking said:


> Thanks Major that is what I am running into. If you remember this is what I asked about PWM controllers trying to determine the current needed. Most sites that sell them sayy 400 amp minimum up to 600 amps. Trying to zero in on what is best without burning the darn thing up.
> 
> Wonder if there is a way to cross refference to another manufacture that does publish specs?


Hi Sun,

Looks like a golf cart motor to me. Maybe a heavy duty one. Most guys are sorry getting too small of a controller. I'd lean heavier on the current limit and continuous rating for the controller. You can always run less current. As for burning up the motor, keep an eye on it. Run without the coverband and watch for brush arcing at first. Then consider a thermal sensor on the motor. Should be searchable threads or posts on motor temperatures here.

Unless you get a monster controller, like a Zilla, chances are the controller will be a weaker link than the motor when it comes to short term thermal events.

Just my opinions,

major


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

Major it is a golf cart motor. Hobby of mine is modifying golf carts. Only done a few, including one for myself. I live in a gated golf community, and golf carts are allowed on the streets and roads here. So now my next project is my final cart for myself that can do about 30 mph to get around the neighborhood. It is a big neighborhood with a private lake, golf course, restaurants, club, etc...

Anyway the GE D398 is the biggest I can find to fit an EZ-GO cart. Basically convert from 36 volt by removing the 6 Trojan T-105's, replace with T-875 to make 48 volt, upgrade motor, controller, cabling, relay, and F/R switch. 

However being an electrical engineer I want to know everything about it to get the best performance. What I cannot find is the data on the motor. Alltrax controllers are programmable, and I want to match the controller as best as possible. All the suppliers say is; _anything from a 400 to 600 amp controller_. Maybe it is just me, but that is not enough info.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Sunking said:


> Major it is a golf cart motor. Hobby of mine is modifying golf carts. ............... Maybe it is just me, but that is not enough info.


Yeah, I know. But that is the way it is. Only the motor engineers and vehicle OEMs get to know the facts. Everybody else is left guessing, unless you want to test the components yourself. Unless you're stepping up to the plate with an order for 10,000, try getting a performance curve from GE. Ask me how I know 

Stick a few instruments on a cart and then modify it and come to your own conclusions. These golf carts/community vehicles actually look like good business opportunities to me. Ever think about switching to Lithium batteries? AC motors?

Reagrds,

major


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

major said:


> These golf carts/community vehicles actually look like good business opportunities to me.


Maybe in some locations, but not mine. I live north of Dallas in Lake Kiowa, and within 30 miles of me are 4 golf cart dealers. This area is rural, so it is saturated.

Besides what I am doing no golf cart shop can do legally. They can order the parts, but limited in what they can do. I do not know all the specifics about the division line between a golf cart and NEV's but once you cross a certain speed (19 or 20 mph?) requirements change like turn signals, head/tail/brake light, seat balts, crash test, etc...

With that said I do know in Sun City AZ, they have combo golf cart NEV's that do 35 to 40 mph, I have seen them pass my by when driving around in a car.



major said:


> Ever think about switching to Lithium batteries? AC motors?


Sure have, but as of now there are no motors or controllers available for golf carts to my knowledge. It would be a very custom build and every thing would have to be custom made $$$$$. Even if it were available, expense would be an issue for the controller or VFD. 

However EZ-GO has broken the mold and now offers a AC motor golf cart in the RXV line. I think the other manufactures (Yamaha and Club Car) will follow EZ-GO lead, and when that happens there should be demand for OEM's to start offering motors and VFD's. But until then I will have to wait.

As for Lithium batteries, I would love to use them. But I do not think they will become a viable choice for golf carts for some time to come like when the price drops 75% to match FLA batteries. Again to do it right now posses some challenges like operating voltage and special chargers. But I sure like the idea of lighter weight with more capacity


----------

